# Thời điểm hoàn hảo mẹ nên bắt đầu đánh răng cho con



## ngoclan (19/11/19)

_Theo thống kê gần đây của Viện Răng hàm mặt quốc gia: tỷ lệ trẻ em Việt Nam bị sâu răng đang có chiều hướng gia tăng, hơn khoảng 80% trẻ 4-8 tuổi bị sâu răng, và gần 90% trẻ em không có quá trình chăm sóc răng hợp lý._
Hành động chăm sóc sức khỏe răng miệng cho bé từ sớm là việc mà các bậc phụ huynh nên lưu ý. Có nhiều cách bảo vệ và phòng ngừa bệnh răng miệng cho trẻ, tuy nhiên, cha mẹ cần quan tâm sâu sắc đến việc lựa chọn kem đánh răng, bàn chải phù hợp với độ tuổi của con và dạy trẻ kỹ năng chải răng chuẩn xác nhất






*Bé bắt đầu nhú răng sữa từ 8 tháng tuổi.*
Trẻ đang ở độ tuổi từ 1 đến 2: Mẹ là người chịu trách nhiệm đáng răng thường xuyên cho con yêu vào thời điểm này. Khi bé chưa mọc răng hay mới mọc một vài chiếc răng đầu tiên mẹ cũng nên vệ sinh răng miệng cho con bằng cách sử dụng nước muốn ấm pha loãng và gạc vô trùng.
Vệ sinh răng cho bé từ 3 đến 6 tuổi: răng hàn đã bắt đầu mọc hoàn thiện và gian đoạn thay răng cũng bắt đầu, đây là giai đoạn đổi răng sữa sang răng vĩnh viễn. Thời điểm này, cha mẹ có thể cho trẻ tự đánh răng mỗi ngày trong sự giám sát của người lớn.
Chăm sóc răng cho em nhỏ từ 6 đến 9 tuổi: Thời điểm này mẹ vẫn nên kiểm tra và khuyên trẻ cần phải đánh răng hằng ngày để răng miệng của con luôn được bảo đảm toàn diện.

Song song vào đó đó, Nên áp dụng một số nguyên tắc cơ bản sau giúp quá trình đánh răng của trẻ thêm dễ dàng và hứng thú nhất:

Chia lịch đánh răng, vệ sinh răng miệng tỏng thời điểm thích hợp nhất. Yêu cầu đánh răng 2 lần một ngày đặc biệt là sau các bữa ăn như sáng và tối. đặc biệt là sau một giấc ngủ đêm trên chiếc giường cá nhân đáng yêu và thức dậy trong khoảng thời gian 6 đến 8 giờ, thời điểm này vi khuẩn dễ xâm nhập và phá hủy men răng.

Tuyệt đối không đánh răng sau khi ăn xong, Thờ điểm này lượng thức ăn chứa nhiều axít trong vòm miệng có thể gây mềm men răng, đánh răng lúc này rất dễ làm tổn thương men răng. Thời điểm tuyệt vời nhất để đánh răng chính là khoảng 30 phút sau khi bé ăn. Bạn nên làm sạch răng cho bé bằng chỉ nha khoa trước khi đánh răng bằng bàn chải..

Đánh răng nhẹ nhàng, đúng chuẩn nhằm tránh những đau đớn à khó chịu không đáng có, đồng thời mang lại hiệu quả chăm sóc, bảo vệ răng miệng cao bằng cách đặt bàn chải nhẹ nhàng sao cho lông bàn chải vừa khít trên bề mặt răng, chải từng nhóm răng, mỗi nhóm độ 2 - 3 cái, chải đủ ba mặt răng: mặt trước, mặt sau và mặt nhai. Cần 2 đến 3 phút để chải răng thật sạch sẽ.

Con kem đánh răng thích hợp với độ tuổi của bé: chọn loại có công thức không đường, chứa Xylitol và Active Fluoride để chống sâu răng. Chọn kem đánh răng an toàn cho trẻ còn nhỏ, chưa hình dung được sự độc hại của kem đánh răng người lớn.

Chọn bàn chải cho trẻ: cha mẹ cần ưu tiên loại có đầu tròn nhỏ với cổ bàn chải dài để trẻ dễ xoay sở khi chải sâu tận mặt sau của răng. Lông bàn chải cho trẻ là loại lông siêu mềm đủ để loại bỏ các mảng bám mà không gây trầy xước nướu.

*Làm sao để trẻ thích đánh răng:*
Một sô trẻ có thể bày tỏ sự cáu bẳng, gắt gỏng và xem đánh răng là điều cực hình, đối với trẻ có cá tính này, mẹ cần kiên nhẫn giải thích cho con hiểu việc về sinh răng miệng là cần thiết để tránh các bệnh sâu răng, viêm nướu lợi tác động đến. Hơn nữa cũng nên đánh răng thường xuyên, liên tục.
Nên tạo hứng thú cho việc đánh răng của trẻ không chỉ với phương pháo chọn bàn chải đẹp, kem đánh răng thơm, mà còn cần áo dụng những phương pháp thú vị sau:

Khen ngợi và động viện khi con đánh răng xong để giúp trẻ thêm hứng thú trong việc đánh răng.
Tập cho trẻ đánh răng thường xuyên, hướng dẫn liên tục để con nhận thức được rằng đánh răng là một thói quen cần thiết.
Kiểm tra sức khoẻ răng miệng từ 1 đến 2 lần trong năm để tầm soát bệnh về răng miệng.
Một chút kiên trì và khéo léo sẽ giúp con nhận thức đường tầm quan trọng của việc đánh răng hằng ngày đấy ạ.


Người viết : MARKETING​


----------



## khevangxanh (20/11/19)

nhìn ảnh bé đánh răng yêu quá.


----------

